# plans for squeeze chute



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

A few years ago someone posted plans for a home made cattle squeeze but now I can't find the thread. We are final able to redo our corral and would appreciate any suggestions/plans/ideas. 

Thanks in advance.

Jean


----------



## freeholdfarms (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out these:
http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/index.htm
I built the headgate, plan 6272, for about $200 in new metal
Several different types of squeeze chutes, corrals, barns....etc


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

freeholdfarms said:


> Check out these:
> http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/index.htm
> I built the headgate, plan 6272, for about $200 in new metal
> Several different types of squeeze chutes, corrals, barns....etc


THANKS FOR POSTING THIS LINK!!


----------

